# Too High Floor Joist - while installing hardwood flooring = ?



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Why would you want to get into all that for an 1/8 of an inch??

I just did this job in my house last year. Same size hard wood as you. I had a couple high spots as well but I just laid down the new floor right over top. I can't notice a thing!! 

If I were you I'd just lay your new flooring and not bother with it. But if you're going to deal with it then pulling up the subfloor and plaining the joist would do the trick. But that is also a big job for an 1/8 of an inch. 

Good luck with the new floor. If you get stuck or just have a question or two feel free to ask. I took pics of my job as I went.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

First, I would like to know how you determined it was one joists too high?

Secondly, are you always this anal?

Third, you are working with wood and small 1/8 to 2/16 variances are completely normal.

You have been told the only way to get it flat already and yet you are rejecting that. I suggest you relax and lay the new floor and don't worry about that little, tiny hump.....:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

It is very noticeable with the laminate now and I have been told by people that lay hardwood that it has to be very flat to do a good job. I used two 6' levels to find that it was 3/16" high only on one joist and went into the crawl space and located the high joist.

framer52:: The fellow who told me was a steel worker and I was not sure if his info was all that good but by the sounds of it it must have been so yes I like to be that anal when it shows that bad with laminate and I am sure it will show that bad with real hardwood. Thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

So instead of planing can you put thinner and thinner long shims on both sides so the high ridge gradually tapers down to the other heights, maybe over a distance of a few feet?
I guess these shims should raise the subflooring from underneath on the nearby joists.

Maybe instead you can abrade the top surface of the subfloor, wood, nail heads and all, so the subfloor is thinner on top of that high joist. Structurally this shouldn't affect the bending strength of the subfloor while it spans the distance between joists.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> So instead of planing can you put thinner and thinner long shims on both sides so the high ridge gradually tapers down to the other heights, maybe over a distance of a few feet?
> I guess these shims should raise the subflooring from underneath on the nearby joists.
> 
> I looked at shimming a couple of joist beside the one that is high and it would be a lot more work than planning down the high one which is what I am going to do. I am going to put a 2x8 on both sides of the 2 joists running parallel with the high one so I get a wider surface to re-nail my sub floor with.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

You can also use roofing shingles as shims under the new flooring to taper out the affected area.


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

framer52 said:


> First, I would like to know how you determined it was one joists too high?
> 
> Secondly, are you always this anal?
> 
> ...


With all due respect. framer.....show some!!


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

tuchodi said:


> Yoyizit said:
> 
> 
> > So instead of planing can you put thinner and thinner long shims on both sides so the high ridge gradually tapers down to the other heights, maybe over a distance of a few feet?
> ...


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you did not have any problems with you laminate floor, you will not have any problems with your hardwood. Laminate will seperate if the floor is to much out of level. If you don't know what you are doing with the shims to level the floor you could end up with more problem. I would do nothing with it. Good luck


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

woodman58 said:


> If you did not have any problems with you laminate floor, you will not have any problems with your hardwood. Laminate will seperate if the floor is to much out of level. If you don't know what you are doing with the shims to level the floor you could end up with more problem. I would do nothing with it. Good luck


I didn't have any problem with the laminate floor, there was not separation on end joints but also laminate is way more flexible than 3/4" hardwood so I am not sure if I may have a problem.


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been installing hardwood for 29 years. You can go over this without any problems. The only problem is if you wanted to put a china cabinet or similar item over this area, you would have to level it. Most laminate is allowed 18" deviation in being flat. Any more than that can cause problems. Doesn't always happen but, can. If you feel it is not going to work then you can pull the plywood and plain the joist. Your call.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks woodsman58 I will try it without doing anything to the joist as runs across the entire floor I am going to do in hardwood so I will be able to tell if I need to plain the joist or not. I have installed a little hardwood before but not this big an area so I was not sure as I have always made sure my sub floor was very close to level. Thanks Again


----------

